# Eclipse UML Plugin



## Wolfsbein (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

ich brauche ein UML Plugin für Eclipse (möglichst umsonst). Das von Omodo läuft unter Eclipse 3 nicht und die Together Community Edition von Borland unterstützt das Drucken nicht, was ich aber dringend brauche. Im Forum habe ich nichts entsprechendes gefunden. Hat irgendjemand einen Geheimtipp für mich? Danke.


----------



## AKST (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo schaue dir doch mal objectif von microtool an. Die haben auch eine kostenlose Personal Edition (Eclipse-Edition) die halt nur im Singleuser Betrieb funktioniert aber ansonsten fast alle Features besitzt. Ich glaube die Anzahl der Diagramme ist auch beschränkt, aber schau selbst.

http://www.microtool.de/objectif/de/index.asp


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Oktober 2004)

Muss es unbedingt Eclipse sein?
http://argouml.tigris.org/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Wolfsbein (23. Oktober 2004)

Ich kenne ArgoUML und neheme es auch her. Nur wünscht die Uni, dass es als Eclipse-Plugin läuft. ObjectiF werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Oktober 2004)

...und wie wärs damit ;-)
http://argo2ecore.sourceforge.net/

oder hiermit:
http://www.eclipse.org/uml2/

oder:
http://www.objecteering.com/packaging_personal_edition.php

Gruß Tom


----------

